# Trip odometer resetting, or rolling over?



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey all. I have a 2017 LX sedan. I use the Trip A for fuel refills, and Trip B for tire rotation since I have the oil monitor for oil changes. Twice now, I have noticed that my trip B is resetting on its own, or rolling over and starting back at 0. This is very frustrating as I did not mark my odometer in my notes as I thought I had it covered. I know my bad, but when I have a system in the car that I should be able to rely on, and it doesn't work properly then shame on them.

Does anyone know anything about this? I read a thread from 2015 about the Gen 1 having a possible issue, but the thread never reported the findings, and search hasn't been the most helpful.

Thanks in advance. I assume I am around 6K miles on the tires, not like I am over 9999 if that is what it might rollover at.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Personally, I use the Oil Life count down for my tires. Since it hits Zero about every 6K I just rotate after my oil change.


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Salur, but does not answer my question. This is how I do it for my reasons. Regardless, if I choose to use Trip B for some other reason, I am still in the same boat of it automatically resetting on its own.

If it is a software bug that was seen in 2015 vehicles, then GM does a piss-poor job of finding, and updating their software.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I look at the Oil Change & Rotation Sticker the Dealer places on my Windshield and compare it against the mileage, very accurate without having to press any buttons!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have a trip odometer resetting check your battery. The trip odometers will reset when the battery "disconnects" from the car. You might also need to have https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html performed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My 2016 Gen2 (LT, color DIC) had 12,539 on the odo and both trip meters when I bought it.
I reset TripB when it hit 15,000 miles, it was still going then. But I had the not very common upscale instrument needles and color DIC, which might have different software parameters than the monochrome DIC.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Our "Trip A" is reset every refuel, and "Trip B" has never been reset, since before we bought it.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

On the Gen2 I think the trip odometer will only go 9,999 miles. I use Trip1 for fuel and just let Trip2 accumulate. My car has 24,000 on it now and Trip2 has reset a couple times. I use it for long term fuel average. I just rotate the tires when the oil is changed. I do about 90% highway and the OCI seems to run about 7500 miles.


----------

